# Pr. Dye



## Hanzo04 (Jun 11, 2004)

Does anyone know of Professor paul dye? i heard he teaches the original EPAK system virtually unchanged. can anyone provide any info on him for me. any websites.


----------



## TwistofFat (Jun 11, 2004)

Mr. Dye is simply awesome.  He teaches out of Covina, CA in "The Garage" and is tough, lightning fast, but humble - he is a 'teacher'.
My instructor is one of the best people I have ever trained with (I have been in EPK for 15 years on the east coast) and he says one man scares the hell out of him - Paul Dye.

Good man and well worth the time (http://www.homestead.com/dyenamics/default.html).  Don't take my word for it - go to Mr. Cappi's camp in Lansdale, PA or go to Covina and see for yourself. - Best Regards - Glenn.


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jun 12, 2004)

thanks for the info. where did you get that quote from?


----------



## sumdumguy (Jun 12, 2004)

Mr. Paul Dye is a very dynamic individual and a great Kenpo Instructor. His group in (the Garage) is a very tight nit family type group and they are all very good people. Mr. Dye comes from good Kenpo lineage being on the family tree directly under Mr. David Hebler. He also trained for quite awhile with Mr. Jim Thompson who is pretty much out of the loop now days other than his joint efforts with Mr. Dye's group. My good friend Mr. Dave Thompson is his top student and he and I get together quite frequently to either work out or just hang out. If you get the chance to work out with him take it and enjoy it. Maybe I'll see you at the Garage sometime?
Good luck.
 :asian:


----------

